# Forum subscription problems?



## AdmundfortGeographer (Apr 12, 2009)

I had posted in a few threads lately, but I've not been getting the normal update/replies sent. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah.  I assumed it was disabled for performance.  I REALLY miss the email notifications.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Apr 13, 2009)

You know, maybe if EN World is going to terminate email notifications the least they could do is to send out an email notifying it.

It would be greatly helpful.


----------



## Lizard (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd like an official statement if it's a bug some users are experiencing, or a change in policy/performance.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Apr 17, 2009)

An official statement would be cool, too.

I was starting to wonder if this is a feature I get a community supporter account to get back . . .  But right now I'd just like an update. Maybe if I tag this as a Bug Report . . .


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 17, 2009)

Official statement: We haven't turned the email notifications off, but they are not working at the moment.

Normal service will be resumed as soon as possible.

Regards


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah! Thanks for the update!


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Apr 25, 2009)

Any update to give on the progress?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 25, 2009)

Afraid not - still don't know the reason at the moment


----------



## weldon (Apr 30, 2009)

I am having this problem too. Is there any progress on fixing this? It really is nice to get email updates for L4E adventure threads I am participating in so I can respond quickly.


----------



## Jack99 (May 3, 2009)

Yes, not getting the blog notifications either. 

Cheers


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 15, 2009)

Really hating to be the pest. But *IS* someone working on this? Has it been shelved until later for another urgent issue?


----------



## Dyson Logos (May 15, 2009)

The lack of email functionality is also making it so new users can't get their registration emails, so we can't change our avatars or play the XP game.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 16, 2009)

Is the problem with *ALL* subscriptions now? 

When I encountered the issue a while back (obviously ongoing) I tracked it back to MSN/Hotmail blocking enworlds thread notifications as spam. They don't even send it to my spam filter, they apparently just kill some emails and don't even send me it even when I set them as a safe sender.

If that's the issue, I think the only way to 'really' fix is it to talk with MSN and see what they want in order to unblock it. I have no idea how difficult that would be. However, you can workaround by changing your email address to a gmail account or anything else that's working.

If the issue though is with all emails... well that's another issue. Any idea how far the mail is getting out before it dies?


----------



## Dyson Logos (May 16, 2009)

It's with all emails as far as I can tell. I'm not using hotmail and I'm not receiving either my account confirmation email or my subscription emails.


----------



## Morrus (May 16, 2009)

Dyson Logos said:


> The lack of email functionality is also making it so new users can't get their registration emails, so we can't change our avatars or play the XP game.




I've turned off the requirement for email confirmation for now, at least until we cna work out what's wrong with the email system.


----------



## Dyson Logos (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, Russ!

Good luck with the email wrangling.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 17, 2009)

I just got a forum thread email


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 18, 2009)

Me too!

[Edit] Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Jack99 (May 21, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> I just got a forum thread email




I just got 81 >< Must be working again


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 22, 2009)

Boom! 57 emails arrived in my inbox. Was there an email notification constipation that just needed a fiber and prune juice?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 23, 2009)

Woot! 200 emails! LOL.


----------



## freyar (May 23, 2009)

This makes me glad I never bother subscribing to threads.


----------



## fba827 (May 23, 2009)

freyar said:


> This makes me glad I never bother subscribing to threads.




I subscribe to threads of interest, but I don't have email notification on since I come here on a regular basis.  Just go to my account and it shows all the subscribed threads that have responses since i last logged in.

email is SO last year. 

If I got 1000s of notification emails all at once, I would have had flashbacks to a previous job, and, frankly, that would have made me cry. 

As an aside, I'm sure it was hard work for Morrus and others involved to get the server back up yesterday/today.  So nice job on that!  Hope you're able to get some sleep too.


----------



## Morrus (May 23, 2009)

Yup, I think we need to educate 80,000 people that they don't need to subscribe to _everything!_ 

We've turned off all the email features for the time being.


----------



## Orius (May 24, 2009)

I'm glad I had the email option turned off.  I don't subscribe to many threads, but even one or two replies a day in about a hlaf-dozen threads gets spammy.  I do use the subscriptions to keep thrack of active threads or at least useful ones or threads I'm interested in.  The big problem is keeping them orgnaized.  I have 700 some threads from the last 5 years dumped in the default folder and I've been trying to move them to other folders.  It doesn't help when I forget to specify a folder for a new subscription and dump new stuff in there on top of it.


----------

